# Iron Curtian Superlifter - old Skool!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

There are some old kits that age gracefully, and there are those that don’t. It’s kind of fun sometimes to look at the really weird and bizarre stuff, and there isn’t much weirder than some of the kits that came out from behind the Iron Curtain in the ‘70s! 

Long before A-Model kitted it’s various versions of Mil’s first “superchopper”, the Mi-6 hook, another company had a go at it. Thankfully, the *KVZ 1/75 Mi-6 Hook * wasn’t the last version of this important chopper in plastic! The A-Model stomps all over this one, although the KVZ has a certain “Trabant-chic” charm to it! I just hope it’s not made of the same plastic/cardboard hybrid; just handling it could be health-sapping!

If you really want to see something so bad it’s awesome, you must check this thing out. You can almost tell it’s a Hook, but just don’t look too closely!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not 1/72 its 1/100. I have the kit and its not "bad" given 1) its very old and 2) its made by VEB Plastikart in East Germany. The VEB kits were interesting in that they attempted to give the modeler everything they needed to make a half way decent model in the box, since model supplies were limited 50 years ago in the DDR. Kits typically came molded in multiple colors, and decals included large swaths of color so painting was not necessary. I've built a couple of the kits OOTB and they look pretty nice overall. I'm not sure what happened to all of the VEB tooling. A few were sold under the name Master Modelle and under the Revell name back at the time of German unification. For a long time their 1/72 Su-7 and Tu-2 were the only kits of those planes in that scale. Likewise they have a Decent Tu-144 Charger in 1/100 along with a Tu-20 Bear. The white plastic is very very brittle and sort of like fiberglass. Kits bought in the DDR included funny metal cans/tubes of glue.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think this thing is 1/100. It's way to big for that. I mean, a Hook is 108 feet long, and this thing is about 18" give or take, so the scale is closer to 1/72 than anything.

That's interesting about the East German way of doing things. Yes, the white plastic is very brittle! It's a shame the kit isn't a bit more accurate, actually.


----------

